# Termostato para Calentador de agua con triac o Relay



## Fmendieta (Oct 13, 2008)

Hola amigos, Estoy construyendo una calentador de agua de 12000Watts/240VAC (dos resistencia de 6000w metálicas) Controladas por un relay (50Amp) o dos triacs (40A c/u) . Necesito controlar la temperatura de salida de agua que no pase de 60ºC. A un pricipio la controlaba con termostato de bulbo, pero es muy lento y tiene poca presicion.

 Necesito un buen Zamaritano, me ayude con circuito sencillo, que trabaje con un comparador, con o sin fuente de transformador. controlando la temperatura con el triac o con el relay. Activando y desactivando las resistencias por pulso continuos o on/off. Como sea se le agradece. Ya he buscado por todo el foro y nada. 

 Bueno ojalá que alguién me pudiera ayudar un poco 
desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludes


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2008)

Aquí tienes algo, la salida del termostato la puedes mandar a un par de opto-acopladores y con estos manejas 2 TRIAC´S de potencia.
El sensor de temperatura es un pequeño diodo de vidrio con baja histéresis

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/regulador-temperatura-incubadora-8982/


----------



## Fmendieta (Oct 15, 2008)

Gracias por contestar. Ya sabes mis conocimientos en electronica es muy poca. Tengo unas preguntas : Cómo hago para colocarle una fuente sin transformador? Osea un regulador y unos resistores para bajar la tensión de 240Vac a 24VCD y no comprar la fuente de transformador que sale más cara y ocupa mucho campo donde yo la voy a colocar. Estube preguntando por los componentes y sí son de uso comercial y son barato. Otra duda que tengo es que si este circuito es muy seguro y presiso? Tengo algunas fuente que encontré por ahí te la voy a mostrar. Se pueden aplicar al circuito y por último como se agregan los triac o una bobina de 240VAC de un relay de potencia?

Saludes


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2008)

Habría que reformar ese esquema la R = 100 Ohms 1 W, el capacitor de 1uF 400V en lugar del zener colocas 2 zener de 12V 1 W en serie, con estos valores consigues unos 50 mA que creo alcanzan para manejar el termostato y los 2 opto-acopladores.
La resistencia y el led no hacen falta o habría que reducir la corriente del mismo para no sobredimensionár la fuente.


----------



## Fmendieta (Oct 18, 2008)

Gracias, en estos momento voy a probar el circuito, luego te comento... por el momento lo probaré con un relay de 12VCD y este a la ves conectará el relay de 240vac. Luego veremos probar con los triacs
Saludes


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2008)

por que veo tantas palabras raras.................que no deberian mezclarse y que no tienen gollete ?

presicion y potencia, rapidez  junto con *ahorrar un putisimo transformador que debe ser de 12v/1 amper como mucho ???*

y por otro lado, y si usamos un transformador lo cual lleva a el uso de un rele por razones obvias y ante la carga que usamos deberiamos de dejarnos de jugar con reles y pasar a un CONTACTOR , asi se llaman las cosas que se usan en electricidad y son mas robustas.

Hhabria que ver la cantidad de operaciones (on - off) que se producen por hora, los triacs son para alta velocidad , eso dependera de LA MASA DE AGUA a calentar.

da para hacer varias cosas interesantes,muy interesantes para que el sistema sea eficiente................ pero si empezaron con querer ahorrar un roñoso ( y querido) transformador de 12v /1Amper.........no da para mas.

saludos


----------

